

New MS Seinfeld campaign looks/feels like old Napoleon short - brianlash

Tonight I re-watched this internal clip from a 2005 Microsoft conference and was kinda struck by the similarity between it and the new Seinfeld campaign.
======
brianlash
link: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKbb1qY5ON8>

~~~
noonespecial
Awesome! I'd never seen that one. I'll add it to my collection along with wa-
wa-wa-win-dows 386. These things just get funnier with time.

------
condor
Anyone remember the clearification ads/shorts with Demetri Martin for
microsoft vista.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4b2QNnVrY0&eurl=http://e...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4b2QNnVrY0&eurl=http://ecbp.net/)

They were brilliant, so much better than the new bill/seinfeld ads.

